# [ANNOUNCE] Shutterfly Upload 1.4 export plug-in released



## DonMcKee (Jun 4, 2012)

A few years ago, I used this forum to announce the initial release of my *Shutterfly Upload* export plug-in for Lightroom.

In case anyone here is using it, I wanted to let you know that version 1.4 is now available (compatible with Lightroom v2, 3, and 4).  Please visit

http://www.don-mckee.com/2012/06/shutterfly-upload-v14-released/​
for more information.

-Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations Don!


----------

